# Michell Engineering Focus One Turntable



## simon.f.doran (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi

I am fortunate enough to own a Michell Engineering Focus One Turntable with SME 3009 tone arm

Unfortunatly though money is a little tight and I am thinking I have to sell all or parts of it.

What price could be got from the turntable as a whole, the tone arm alone and everything minus the tone arm

Thank you in advance

Simon


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

simon.f.doran said:


> Hi
> 
> I am fortunate enough to own a Michell Engineering Focus One Turntable with SME 3009 tone arm
> 
> ...


The SME 3009, depending on specific series and condition, can go for many hundreds of US dollars (_$300-$500 is not unusual for an excellent condition SME 3009 Series II_) on eBay. You should research your specific series/model to find out it's current demand. Use lots of high res photos in your auction to get the best bids. Remember that people want to be able to inspect it as much as possible - and only hi res photos will allow them to do that remotely.

One usually gets more money by selling major parts like the tonearm and table separately, but this really depends on the specific items/condition(s) and the demand.

-Chris


----------

